# Finally chrono'd my Mathews Apex 8



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

Got my Mathews Apex 8 cam timed yesterday at the shop and shot it through chrono. I was suprised, faster then i thought. Let me say first that a quiet accurate bow is more important then speed. Set at 64# @ 29" with a 440 grain arrow I m getting 254 fps. I' m very excited about hunting using my fingers / compound again. The way i first shot 21 years ago.


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

Oh yeah the bow is 42" a to a , 8" brace......


----------



## CraigA (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for the info. It is always good to see real speeds.


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

You bet, just a note , when i shot i thought i was shooting a 440 grain arrow but had a heavier tip in so it was closer to 490 grains( had one of my longbow 150's in) so i guess i could add a couple fps. I want to go back and see again.


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

congrats cat. dont forget to post those pics. too


----------



## hunting1 (Jun 11, 2002)

I currently shoot Rival Pro's and Conquest 3, but if a deal on a APEX 8 comes along I am in. I had a Apex and it was a little loud but wanting to try again. Sounds like you are shooting around 10-grs per inch, that is where I am happy in balance between speed, accuraccy and penetration. Congrats!


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

catkinson said:


> Got my Mathews Apex 8 cam timed yesterday at the shop and shot it through chrono. I was suprised, faster then i thought. Let me say first that a quiet accurate bow is more important then speed. Set at 64# @ 29" with a 440 grain arrow I m getting 254 fps. I' m very excited about hunting using my fingers / compound again. The way i first shot 21 years ago.


.Sounds about right...Both of my Apex's came in at the 280-ish f.p.s. mark, at 5 G.P.P...Yours roughly calculates to about 290 f.p.s., at 5 g.p.p., at one inch more draw length...Do You have any Speed buttons on the string, near the lower cam??...You can pick up a few f.p.s., and get the bow a tad quieter, with speed buttons/nocks....The Apex is indeed a great bow...Only real issue I had with mine was I couldnt get the back wall soft enough to pull through a Clicker, and still get the tune that I wanted...No bow that I've ever owned seemed to hold on target as well as my Apex's...Thanks for the post, and good luck this Hunting season..........Jim


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Hey Chuck,
You can get a good chrograph from Wal-Mart on line.
I think mine was like $72 with shipping.
Save ya gas going back and forth to a shop to use thiers.
Don.


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

Cool $72 for a chrono. Ill for sure check that out. Harpermam-- no speed buttons just those silencers with the hook. I do like a little weight for good penetration, in fact just got some full metal jackets at 11.3 gpi a little slower but quieter and they should hit like a ton of bricks!...


----------



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

Almost identicial to my Vantage Pro, 64# @ 29" with a 480 grain arrow shot 252.


----------

